# CPT for application of a cotrel cast



## CHEQUITA (Feb 27, 2009)

Is 29010 correct for this procedure?


----------



## mksmith713 (Mar 4, 2009)

From a coder/Ortho Tech standpoint, a Cotrel cast is the same as a "Body jacket"


----------



## CHEQUITA (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks


----------

